# XBOX 360 PRO price reduced to Rs.15,380 in India



## ruud_tarun (Dec 16, 2007)

Its great news to all the Indian gamers out there who were waiting for the price cut of the XBOX 360 console. I was just browsing the XBOX's official site and was delighted to see this great offer. See it to believe it

*www.thegamesyndrome.com/2007/12/xbox-360-pro-price-reduced-to-rs15380.html


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 16, 2007)

dude its a mistake..they reduced a little price and giving 4\2 games so the effective prices for pro are 15000 and not its actual price.it costs 23900.and the core version is for 14900.check xbox.com or go to planet m.
and by the way it is ur own blog.isn't it?


----------



## ruud_tarun (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah.. sorry.. I misread that


----------

